# Walmart



## andy and sarah (Dec 7, 2011)

Is walmart as good as the ones in florida. 

also is it as cheap !!!!

Someone please help


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes Walmart is in Canada. Yes it is "good" (relative term) and pretty much the same as the States. Yes it is cheap.

Dollar for dollar it probably isn't AS cheap as the States, but it's cheap.


----------



## SnappyG (May 27, 2011)

My experience: 
Selection is same. 
Prices are not as cheap. 
Cheaper when compared with Canadian stores - but not equal to US Walmart pricing.


----------

